# Gulf State Pier Report



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

Got to the pier at 5 am. Got a great picture of the big moon. Beautiful morning. Big school of bull reds went through about 7am. Probably had 15 rods on at one time. Other than that 50 / 50 sharks and kings all morning. Kids were ready to leave at 8. So we did. Had a great time.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Glad today had a better king bite than yesterday morning, I may venrure back out there mid week again. Just finished some of a red from yesterday and it was awesome.


----------

